# Morey Eel



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

I have to move to the other side of the country, again. so i have to break down all my tanks, again. Heres the thing. I loved my RBP's but im turning the tank in to salt water. I've always wanted a morey. So im gonna get one. My question is has anyone ever had a morey in with fish? I was thinking he might not eat a lion or a puffer but dont want to find out he will eat it and die. Any first hand knowledge?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

They could eat any fish that is small enough to fit into its mouth.
Both puffer and lion would have to be pretty big for them not to atleast tried to be eaten.
What sized tank are you talking about placing them in?


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

What type of Moray Eel?
Some are quite small, and would easily live with those fish.


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

they will be going in my 225. a honey comb and a viper.


----------

